# 2.0 fsi balance shaft timing mark.



## daniel cabrera (Oct 16, 2011)

hi, new in forum have an issue with this engine, disassemble it for internal upgrade but the mark that i put on the balance shaft gear erased, need the timing mark, can anyone help me here?

thanks.


----------



## Slowboat (Feb 12, 2003)

*Balancing shaft alignment with pictures*

Here are three pictures that should able to help you.

First align your crank pulley to top dead center.










You'll align the middle right sprocket (Balancing shaft sprocket).
The bottom sprocket is your crank.
The top sprocket is the oil pump sprocket.









Align the balancing shaft sprocket mark with the hole.









Take off and install the oil pump sprocket to take off and to install the chain.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Not all the oil pumps have a timing mark. I usually dont even look for one. The easy way to install the chain correctly is to have the balance weights completely at bdc when piston 1 is at tdc.


----------



## Wrxloki09 (10 mo ago)

How do you know when the oil pump assembly is at bdc?


----------



## dplumley5 (10 mo ago)

IMAN973 said:


> Not all the oil pumps have a timing mark. I usually dont even look for one. The easy way to install the chain correctly is to have the balance weights completely at bdc when piston 1 is at tdc.


When is the oil pump at bdc?


----------



## Wrxloki09 (10 mo ago)

The left gear has a mark that needs to be at the 6 o clock position when putting the chain on.


----------



## dplumley5 (10 mo ago)

Wrxloki09 said:


> The left gear has a mark that needs to be at the 6 o clock position when putting the chain on.


My gear does not have a mark on it, and I have read that some don't. I will have to put piston #1 at TDC and the balance shafts at BDC. I would just like to know what BDC for the balance shafts looks like? Are the counterweights on the balance shaft assembly closer to the oil pan at BDC or closer to the crankshaft?


----------

